# Maple scraps



## keithu (Sep 6, 2017)

I picked up a truckload of maple scraps from a local furniture manufacturer today. This is going to make a lot of delicious pork and chicken over the winter!













KIMG0323.JPG



__ keithu
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice find.  Coming from a furniture manufacturer, it's probably kiln dried.  I'm jealous, all I can scrounge is oak.  I'd love to mix it with some maple.


----------



## keithu (Sep 10, 2017)

Not sure if it's kiln dried or not. Many of the chunks are raw splits or whole rounds from trees. This place (Wood Castle in Oregon) appears to mill their own lumber.


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice find. I'm north of pdx. Don't let any of the Oregon rain get on it. Make sure u stack it nice lol


----------



## keithu (Sep 12, 2017)

LOL. My wife started helping me unload the truck but got frustrated and left when I kept re-stacking everything she brought over.


----------



## keithu (Sep 12, 2017)

Update: We smoked a chicken this weekend and this maple burned wonderfully. We had whispy blue smoke and a light, sweet flavor. Next up is some pork shoulder.


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice. What did u use for a cooker?


----------



## keithu (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a side box smoker (OKJ Highland). Looks like we're doing a pork butt on Saturday. Woot!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 14, 2017)

Last year my neighbor had a big maple removed, I was chucking logs over the fence into my yard. I still have more than half of what I got.


----------

